# taylormade R9 fairway settings



## Grumps (Oct 17, 2011)

hi ,   ive picked up a R9 3 wood but dont have the settings card. 
Does anyone still have the card/booklet issued with a new one as id like to adjust the shaft setting
 but not sure if im adding loft or delofting it by changing things. 

                                                        cheers in hope mike


----------



## One Planer (Oct 17, 2011)

This is what came with my driver mind you. May help.


----------



## Grumps (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks Gareth , do you have any idea  if i set it to draw or fade will it change loft from present 15 deg or is that just the drivers


----------



## One Planer (Oct 17, 2011)

Grumps said:



			thanks Gareth , do you have any idea  if i set it to draw or fade will it change loft from present 15 deg or is that just the drivers
		
Click to expand...

If you set it to fully (2*) closed to L, the loft, on the driver, goes up 1* 

If you set it to fully (2*) open to R, the loft goes down 1*

N-R sets the loft down .5* 

N-L sets the loft up .5*

The NU- L and R have the same effect as the above two.

NU is the same as square (Albeit a different lie).

These are for the driver, but being FCT, I would imagine it would be he same for the fairway woods.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 17, 2011)

It is the same for the fairway wood. As they put the same card in. Guess what I got the lefthand fairway wood and that has the same card in to. So a righthanded driver card for a lefthanded wood. Good job I had the sence to transpose it!


----------

